
Yuri Milner is spending $100M to try to find out if we're alone in the universe - perpetualcrayon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffkauflin/2017/09/20/why-russian-billionaire-yuri-milner-is-spending-100-million-on-a-mission-with-slim-odds-of-success/
======
jp555
hey if they don't find ET, that laser array will be a decent city-vaporizing
space weapon.

